# 13 Hour Clock (Face)



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

I was reading the "too much detail" thread and saw that the OP was making a 13 hour clock. I made a nice Vector version of Disneys 13' clock face and wanted to share this resource with you guys.

13 Hour Clock: http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?p=28

If you use it and post pictures I would like to link your site, so comment on the clock page or msg me here, thanks.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very nice. I have a few im working on. When i get them done ill post some pics.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great! I just scored a nice looking grandfather clock so this will definately be helpful... thanks!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's a really nice clock face!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Jackson...This a project that I have wanted to do for some time now


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is too cool. Now there is even more on the list to get to.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I like that clock face and used it on my 13 hour clock. Just noticed you have it linked to mine. Cool :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

great! Now I'm going to have to tweak out a clock myself..I'll probably add it to the witch set up..sigh..yall just keep making my to do list larger lol..

Thanks for sharing and great job!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool, I've been wanting to make one of these for a while now. Thanks JM!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice : )


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet I'm gonna do this project this year. But I'm going to put my clock face outside. I have a round vent on the front of my house near the peak. It's directly center on my house and I think the 13 hour clock would look awesome up there.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for the clock face design JacksonManor. I love the "new" look of my clock.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

You're welcome, that clock looks excellent!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont get it whats the 13 hour clock why are people painting the extra hours on them??
is it from a movie or something, am i missing something??

- Aaron


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

It is a replica of the Haunted Mansion 13 Hour clock.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice clock face!
If I decide to make a smaller version I might just use that.

BTW the clock I was discussing in "too Much detail" ishere

To do my face I started in AutoCAD then moved to Photoshop to add texture & color.
printed to a 36" wide color mine shows nicely from the street.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

In my original post I mentioned that my clock face is Vector. Just to clarify because I forgot to, vector is a mathimatical drawing format that can be scaled to any size and retain crisp smooth lines. However in my drawing the back of the face is a raster (or pixel) image that will blur a little when scaled really high.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone is interested I make 13 hour clock faces in a die cut sticker form in any size on my website skullwerks.com theres about 4 different patterns!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

englundisgod said:


> i dont get it whats the 13 hour clock why are people painting the extra hours on them??
> is it from a movie or something, am i missing something??
> 
> - Aaron


when the clock reaches the 13th hour it is sad to mean death... im trying to find the whole backstory if i do ill PM it to ya


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks i was always wondering why the extra hour i just thought it was because 13 is an unlucky number or something??

- Aaron


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

JacksonManor said:


> I was reading the "too much detail" thread and saw that the OP was making a 13 hour clock. I made a nice Vector version of Disneys 13' clock face and wanted to share this resource with you guys.
> 
> 13 Hour Clock: http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?p=28
> 
> If you use it and post pictures I would like to link your site, so comment on the clock page or msg me here, thanks.


I see the link to the JackManor is broken.
I found this.
http://thejacksonmanor.com/blog/2009/10/13-hour-clock-face-by-jackson-manor/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, if you read "The DaVinci Code" they give a brief, but accurate telling of how the number 13 became known as an unlucky number in western culture.
The Pope had all of the Knights Templar assassinated on that date hundreds of years ago.
I also created a vector version of the HM clock face several years ago, mine is based upon the artwork that originally came on the face of the Haunted Mansion CD, which I believe was taken from the original clock face in the ride. The beauty of the vector versions is that you can scale them up or down without any loss of quality in the artwork, and if you have Illustrator or Draw, you can play with the color for some or all of the artwork, add or delete parts as needed, etc.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow- this is great! Thanks for giving us one more awesome prop for our haunt!


----------



## sporak (Oct 11, 2012)

A big thank you to diggerc and JacksonManor for posting and creating that HM clock face.
I will be building one soon and have found that to be the one thing that I didn't know how to make correctly.

Again thank you 

Bill


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Ditto what Sporak said- I just printed it off to paste onto an old plastic clock for my Motel 666 walkthrough.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like this prop. I printed one of your faces. I think I am going to try and build one also. You did a great job.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome prop! Its such a cool touch!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some I made for mine.



















and then there was this one turn your audio up and grab some to watch with. look really close too.

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc25/TNBrad/Spooky%20videos/HauntedClockvideo1.mp4

LOL

did I get you?


----------

